# Ghost mantids molting really fast



## SpaceWolf (Mar 7, 2016)

So my ghosts only went from L4 to L5 like 3 weeks ago and tonight 2 of them already molted again and are now L6's.. I read it usually takes about 5 weeks at least, so is this behavior normal? I keep them in a large terrarium where they can move around a lot with humidity about 70-80% and a temperature of 22-24 degrees celsius. They seem to be fine but, just like last time, they don't want to eat just yet. I'm always terrified they'll starve to death


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 7, 2016)

According to the caresheet for them, typically it is 5 weeks for L5-L6. My Ghost molt times have been all over the place, in that regard a few weeks faster is within range. It seems if a species is always kept in proper ranges, and are fed properly, they tend to molt quicker. It happens to about all species sooner or later it seems (I read similar posts about Orchid mantids awhile back). Perhaps they are just eager to become adults?  

Most mantids do not care to eat with 24 hours (+ or -) after molting especially. Try feeding them again tomorrow, they should be ready then. No worries on starving a mantid. As long as it has properly been fed before hand, I had a few mantids go almost 8 days without food and did just fine.


----------



## SpaceWolf (Mar 7, 2016)

oh okay, well that surely relaxes me a bit to hear that   and I don't really feed them, there are just like about 10 flies running around in the place and they just catch them whenever they seem hungry


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 7, 2016)

SpaceWolf said:


> oh okay, well that surely relaxes me a bit to hear that   and I don't really feed them, there are just like about 10 flies running around in the place and they just catch them whenever they seem hungry


A fast molt isn't a problem for sure, however a slow molt is likely caused by low temperatures or light feedings (a trick some keepers do to increase their lifespans).

Ah, so they are free running on some potted plants or something? Sounds like a great setup, I know a few that do that. In-between my furry pets and my wife screaming "bug", mine stay in habitats unless I'm holding them.


----------



## SpaceWolf (Mar 7, 2016)

Not really potted plants   I found interest in not only keeping the mantids but also building the whole place and haha I'm still a student so no wife to scream at me xDD


----------



## Ghost_Keeper (Mar 7, 2016)

It's funny, I always feared I'd be bashed for this, but I never actually setup enclosures for my mantids. I live in a semitropical environment, so I can set most, if not all mantids up with the right plants, and they just chill free-roam in my room.


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 7, 2016)

SpaceWolf said:


> Not really potted plants   I found interest in not only keeping the mantids but also building the whole place and haha I'm still a student so no wife to scream at me xDD


A sweet Exo Terra tank.  Yeah I imagine everything would be different for me too without a wife, but the no cockroaches or spiders thing is a small price to pay for having her.  



Ghost_Keeper said:


> It's funny, I always feared I'd be bashed for this, but I never actually setup enclosures for my mantids. I live in a semitropical environment, so I can set most, if not all mantids up with the right plants, and they just chill free-roam in my room.


Nah, there are a few on here (a few took photos of their potted plant areas too). To be honest I thought you were one that took photos of their plants/lamp setup by their desk (with beautiful hardwood floor), I guess it was someone else.  How many mantids do you have on your plants?


----------



## Ghost_Keeper (Mar 7, 2016)

If it was an orchid mantis, yeah that was me. I don't keep any mantids currently, waiting for it to average in the 70s (currently 50s and 60s)


----------



## SpaceWolf (Mar 25, 2016)

1 of the females has molted, I thought they were adults now, but I don't see any wings. It's only been 2 weeks since their last molt this is so weird...


----------



## Tonypace2009 (Mar 25, 2016)

Is it possible that you received a L3 instead of a a L4? I received my female on 10/01/2015 as a L3 now from L4 to L7 mature adult took right at 13 weeks she matured on 12/30/2015. There wing buds (not sure of the technical term) will start to swell up before mature molt. This may explain the fast growth rate observed They grow faster in earlier stages.My females last stage (L6) to adult (L7) took 34 days and she is still going strong. I included my molt records so you can compare. love this species


----------



## MuscleMantis (Apr 22, 2016)

That is an amazing documentation sheet!!! do you mind if i use it aswell?



Tonypace2009 said:


> Is it possible that you received a L3 instead of a a L4? I received my female on 10/01/2015 as a L3 now from L4 to L7 mature adult took right at 13 weeks she matured on 12/30/2015. There wing buds (not sure of the technical term) will start to swell up before mature molt. This may explain the fast growth rate observed They grow faster in earlier stages.My females last stage (L6) to adult (L7) took 34 days and she is still going strong. I included my molt records so you can compare. love this species
> 
> View attachment 7201


----------



## Tonypace2009 (Apr 24, 2016)

MuscleMantis said:


> That is an amazing documentation sheet!!! do you mind if i use it aswell?


sure this is just sheet one of three in spread sheets the next two are mainly for breeding and oothecae data. See if this file of spread sheets works.I left some info on the sheets as a example simply select and back space to clear data I left. I'am using open office but I think it is compatible with microsoft  excel also.

View attachment MANTID RECORDS.ods


----------



## Sarah K (Apr 25, 2016)

SpaceWolf said:


> Not really potted plants   I found interest in not only keeping the mantids but also building the whole place and haha I'm still a student so no wife to scream at me xDD
> 
> View attachment 7103


This is a seriously awesome setup! Nice job!


----------



## Sarah K (Apr 25, 2016)

Tonypace2009 said:


> Is it possible that you received a L3 instead of a a L4? I received my female on 10/01/2015 as a L3 now from L4 to L7 mature adult took right at 13 weeks she matured on 12/30/2015. There wing buds (not sure of the technical term) will start to swell up before mature molt. This may explain the fast growth rate observed They grow faster in earlier stages.My females last stage (L6) to adult (L7) took 34 days and she is still going strong. I included my molt records so you can compare. love this species
> 
> View attachment 7201


This is way better than the scribbles I hand write in a notebook. Good job!


----------



## Tonypace2009 (Apr 25, 2016)

Sarah K said:


> This is way better than the scribbles I hand write in a notebook. Good job!


Thanks. The spreadsheet was the beginning of a project to gather information to possibly build a app or something on that line. I 'am just recently getting into web development and also taking a few other online courses in programing language. So the spreadsheet is just a rough draft starting point. Already see things that need to addressed. It's to repetitive and not user friendly and it needs to be formated to have function. But it works alright for keeping records.?


----------



## Sarah K (Apr 25, 2016)

Tonypace2009 said:


> Thanks. The spreadsheet was the beginning of a project to gather information to possibly build a app or something on that line. I 'am just recently getting into web development and also taking a few other online courses in programing language. So the spreadsheet is just a rough draft starting point. Already see things that need to addressed. It's to repetitive and not user friendly and it needs to be formated to have function. But it works alright for keeping records.?


Even cooler! Good luck with the app!


----------

